# My Marineland Emperor mechanical/bio filter just broke...



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

How long can my fish survive without it? It literally just broke now. I have a guy picking up the livestock within the next few days. All that would be left is the lawnmower blenny (if anyone is interested in him/her).

Will my fish be okay with just the skimmer and my powerhead running?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

should be fine... you don't really need a bio filter since your LR is your bio filter in marine tanks...


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

acer said:


> should be fine... you don't really need a bio filter since your LR is your bio filter in marine tanks...


Unfortunately he sold his LR to me a few days ago :S


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ajdelosr said:


> Will my fish be okay with just the skimmer and my powerhead running?


Should be fine for a few days.


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

well friday someone's picking up the livestock, except for the blenny, so if anyone wants to give that blenny a home let me know.


----------

